# Which do I balance?



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

hi all, i got my self a eq and a radio shack spl. i'm trying to flatten my frequencies.
my question is about the cross over point between the monitors to my subwoofer ( 5.1 setup).

if i use 80hz as my cross over point, both my sub and monitor speakers play equally at 80hz correct.

now if i'm trying to flatten the 80hz frequency when blending the sub with the monitors, do i lower the monitors 80hz or the subwoofers 80hz, or both half/half.

thanks alot


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: which do i balance*


What kind of equalizer to you have, and where is it connected in your signal chain?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: which do i balance*

i have an audio control bijou.
it is between the pre amp and the amp
thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

So - no dedicated EQ for the subwoofer? I think the Bijou will accommodate that.

To answer your question...


> now if i'm trying to flatten the 80hz frequency when blending the sub with the monitors, do i lower the monitors 80hz or the subwoofers 80hz, or both half/half.


...you could accomplish it either way (mains or sub EQ), but if you only have the EQ connected to the main channels, then pull the 80 Hz slider down a few dB.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

my bijou is a 5.2 channel eq.
it has a dedicated eq for the sub.
the reason im asking is because i've tried lowering the 80hz freq only on the mains. didnt really like that, the mains didnt sound "full enough"...lack of 80hz bass.

also, i tried lowering the subs 80hz, but felt there wasnt enought punch anymore.

i also did half half but it seems that something is missing imo!

is it personal preference which 80hz to lower or is there a more "prefered way" to do it.
i've also heard that some people say they dont like the sound of a flattened frequency response.
if that is the case, maybe im one of those people but i just dont know it cause i'm new to this type of tweaking.

lastly, if i am one of these people that dont like a flattened response. could you recommend which frequencies i could possibly boost to get my home theater to "punch me in the chest" when the bass hits...generally speaking? 60-80hz maybe 50-100hz maybe. im not sure which bass frequencies have the most kick me in the chest bass.

thanks again


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Try posting your plots.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> lastly, if i am one of these people that dont like a flattened response. could you recommend which frequencies i could possibly boost to get my home theater to "punch me in the chest" when the bass hits...generally speaking? 60-80hz maybe 50-100hz maybe. im not sure which bass frequencies have the most kick me in the chest bass.


60-80 Hz, but it's as much related to the capabilities of your sub as it is the frequency.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## soundguy2856 (Mar 20, 2008)

You really need to use an RTA and not a sound level meter. The sub should cross over at 125Hz and should be 10 dB higher than the front channels in the sub passband.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

There should be nothing wrong with using the RS SPL meter as a mic and using REW in RTA mode or sweep mode.


----------

